# betta with severe fin rot! how to dose maracyn 2????



## Ballerinagrl26 (Sep 27, 2011)

I noticed that my betta had a bad case of fin rot. I used bettafix in the past and realized it was harming their lung and ultimately killing my betta. I bought maracyn 2 for the fin rot, but dosing is very hard for me to figure out. I have a 2.5 gallon tank and the power in each pack is for 10 gallon tanks. How do I dose that out? I can't really measure out powder. Please help I need to treat him asap! Also...his "belly" looks bloated. Is that over feeding? If so how many days should I go without feeding him to be safe? I feed him freeze dried blood worms so y'all know. Any suggestions are really helpful! I don't want my little Thor to die. Please help!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You cannot measure but you can estimate.
Pour the powder in a small container and split into quarters (eyeball measure is fine)... 1/4 of the packege will be your dosage. 
Good luck with your little buddy!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

For the bloating, fast him for 2 days. Then try and get him ona main diet of pellets. Blood worms are low in fiber and other important nutrients, so they're a good meal replacement fora few times weekly or as a treat.

For the fin rot, do as suggested above or try 2 tsp/gal aquarium salt (Dissolve before adding to the tank) and 100% daily water changes.


----------



## Ballerinagrl26 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I have been estimating the dosage with the maracyn 2. But I am worried I will over dose him with the meds. I tried just using aquarium salt,but his fin rot just kept getting worse. So I had to take it to the next level and get the antibiotics. He is looking better already, he's much more active around his tank. Should I be doing water. Changes while using the maracyn 2? I read not to do water changes unless the nitrates are high.... also should I be using a filter or air stone? I heard the meds lower the oxygen in the water.... just trying to cover all bases.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Follow directions on the box for the medication.

You can use a filter, you just want to take the activated carbon out before you start meds. An air stone is your choice.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ballerinagrl26 said:


> Thanks y'all. I have been estimating the dosage with the maracyn 2. But I am worried I will over dose him with the meds. I tried just using aquarium salt,but his fin rot just kept getting worse. So I had to take it to the next level and get the antibiotics. He is looking better already, he's much more active around his tank. Should I be doing water. Changes while using the maracyn 2? I read not to do water changes unless the nitrates are high.... also should I be using a filter or air stone? I heard the meds lower the oxygen in the water.... just trying to cover all bases.


In the future, take two five gallon buckets and fill them with water. Then take the medication and distribute it evenly between the two. Now you have medication for a couple days in the correct amount. :-D


----------

